# Chinese herbs or vitamins?



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ladies
Thanks for reading
I'm 38 and have low amh and high fsh. I'm still ovulating according to normal progestrone results. My problem seems to be poor egg quality as I have had a miscarriage and two chemical PGs in the last 2 years. I've been having Chinese herbs and acupuncture for the last 4 months. I've decided to keep trying until the end of this year them get off the ttc roundabout for good. I'm definitely stopping the acupuncture but wondering whether to continue the herbs til the end if the year (this will cost £750) or add some vitamins that are good for egg quality to the usual pre- natal vitamins that I take now. I don't want to be taking loads of tablets throughout the day but just wondering if there are one or two supplements that I could easily add to improve egg quality
Any thoughts/advice would be welcome
Many thanks
Chloe xxx


----------



## EmmBG (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi!  I'm in the same boat as you.  Quickly approaching 38 and have high FSH levels.  We've been TTC for 16 months.  I've been taking Ovaboost for 2 months now.  Look it up on Amazon.com and read the reviews.  It seems to have worked for some people with advanced ages who are TTC.  It says it takes a few months to make an impact.  I haven't had any luck yet but like I said it's only been 2 months.  The kicker is they contain Melatonin (proven to improve egg quality) so it makes me sooooo tired.  I have to take the full recommended dose only at bedtime.  The directions say to take them throughout the day. I'd be a zombie at work!


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi emm
Thanks for that. I decided on vitamins and am taking all of the main ones from angel bumps protocol. Just about rattling with those ones and feeling pretty good on them so will stick to these for now I think- havnt heard of that one- dont like the sound of being tired though :-/ are you taking anything else? How high had your fsh been? My most recent one (this cycle) was only 5.1 (from 17 last cycle!) so my consultant has said we can try iui so we have to think about that....x


----------



## cambrdak (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey, how about trying natural conception method of dr. Jonas? Its completly safe, without any painful treatment or risks,.. My friend from central europe recommanded me this method. She succeed and now shi is pregnant,.. I am waiting for my calendar with optimal fertile days, i am sooo excited!! Good luck


----------

